# Newborn noses



## Rachel89

Hi ladies =)

So I've noticed that a lot of newborns (and not just on ultrasound photo's) tend to have wider/flatter noses (quite a lot of them regardless of 'race'), even with parents whom have thin/pointy noses. 


I always thought it was cute, and there seems to also be a reason for it. So they can find their mothers breast and latch onto it? 


So my grandmother commented on my sons nose that it was so wide, and definitely not our nose (neither mine or boyfriend's) and would keep going on and on about it :coffee: ( oh wow look at his nose, it's this it's that..)He is my son and even if it was permanent there is nothing wrong with it and he is beautiful and adorable. I don't get people really :dohh: He's a freaking baby, she just didn't call it ugly but she quite implied it! (though it was odd that that the technician said that his nose was actually small and pointy (bone structure?), but that's not relevant atm!)

/endrant 


Did any of you guys notice the nose thing as well? And have any of you have experience something like this? I honestly think that my grandmother;s is just messed up :coffee: Judging a baby's appearance wow =) our society is just..wow!


----------



## Bluesea

babies change soo much from newborn to toddlers! my baby has a honker of a nose in her ultrasound pic! it makes me laugh :) but it will probably become smaller as her face changes. my niece was exactly the same and now she a the cutest button nose :) don't worry, your son is darling!! that's all that counts!


----------



## Tjkitty

On the ultra sounds our baby has a HUGE nose! Hoping her face has grown into it a bit now!


----------



## tu123

IT IS NORMAL! And expected. It is an evolutionary maker. It makes it easier for babies to breathe whilst on the breast if the nose is flatter, wider and flared. They grow out of it:thumbup:


----------



## Elanesse

Just after I had given birth my partner was trying to figure out whose nose he had. The midwife said 'oh you wont be able to tell for a while yet, they are flatter when they are newborns as their noses are squished against their face during delivery'.

Makes sense I suppose!


----------



## laylas

Like pp said, in the baby care class we just went to she said that the nose will change after several weeks or so. Plus in the US pics their noses could be pushed up against the uterus...


----------

